# Cat5, Cat6 y Cat7. ¿Diferencias?



## Canario2016 (Dic 31, 2016)

Hola,
Me surge un problema y es que algunos cables de red o bien no traen tipo de Categoria en su funda o bien pueden timar debido a su considerable diferencia de precio.

Me gustaría saber si midiendo sus ohmios, podemos diferenciar un cat 5 de un cat 6 o cat 7.

Si fuera así, me sería de gran ayuda para diferenciarlos, con algo fiable.

Saludos. ...


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 31, 2016)

con un óhmetro simple no, la norma incluye más que solo la resistencia del cable a determinada frecuencia (no en continua), esto también marca otras especificación del tamaño, materiales y construcción, el simplemente medir la resistencia no indicaría que se cumpla las otras partes de la norma.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 1, 2017)

Hola, básicamente la diferencia física entre un cable cat5 y un cat6, está en que éste último cada par trenzado tiene mayor tasa de torsión. 
En cambio en un cable cat7 cada par trenzado, se encuentra blindado individualmente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, básicamente la diferencia física entre un cable cat5 y un cat6, está en que éste último cada par trenzado tiene mayor tasa de torsión.
> En cambio en un cable cat7 cada par trenzado, se encuentra blindado individualmente.


Hola a todos , se que una major tasa de torsión en la linea bifilar aumenta su capacidade parasita (esa  medida en  pF por metro) y eso baja la inpedancia caracteristica desa linea bifilar tranzada (esa es balanceada), una ves que  Z0 (inpedancia de la linea ) es igual a la raiz cuadrada de la relación "L"/"C" , donde lo "L" es la inductancia desa linea y esa puede sener medida corto circuitando un de los estremos del cable  y medindo con auxilio de un inductometro la otra punta , ya lo "C" puede sener medido con un capacimetro conectado en una punta del cable y en lo otro estremo dejamos en abierto .
Conocendo "L" y "C" aplicamos la formula ya aclarada y tenemos la inpedancia caracteristica desa linea , ese metodo vale para cualquer linea balanceada o no , ejenplo : cables coaxiales.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Ene 1, 2017)

La diferencia entre categorías tiene que ver con la velocidad de transferencia de datos, es decir si es apto para 10Mbs, 100Mbs o 100/1Gbs. A medida que aumenta la velocidad de transferencia, los " 1 y 0" en la codificación que sea  tienen una duración menor, y por lo tanto abarcan un espectro mayor o mas ancho de banda. Adicional mente aumenta el crosstalk que es uno de los mayores problemas para grandes velocidades de transferencia. El trenzado de cada par, junto con el balanceado del mismo, permite mitigar el problema, y ademas van todos los pares trenzados entre si para que todos tengan las mismas características. No es una diferencia que se pueda medir con un tester, ya que el diámetro de los conductores es el mismo. Es una diferencia constructiva. Saludos.


----------



## ottto (Abr 30, 2021)

Hola buenas, dispongo de 500mbps, y al utilizar un cable cat5e, solamente me llegaban 300mbps de ellos, llame a mi compañía de internet y me dijeron de comprar un cable cat6, al instalarlo, no supera los 100mbps, en la placa de red limité como máximo 1gb full duplex pero igualmente no los supera, alguien sabe alguna respuesta? gracias!

Quería saber sobre algun lugar para comprar un cable cat6 original


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 30, 2021)

Armaste el cable? O lo compraste hecho?


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 30, 2021)

Que velocidad de enlace indica las propiedades del adaptador de red?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 30, 2021)

uffff, si fuera solo el cable... tipo de norma de la ficha , que dispositivos hay en el medio del router y la PC?

que usas para medir la velocidad?


----------



## Gasparv (May 1, 2021)

Todo el cableado de la red debe ser de la misma categoría, incluidos los conectores y latiguillos. Atención al blindaje, si se usa cable apantallado. Vigilar los bucles de tierra.
No confundir la velocidad de transmisión con la velocidad de transmisión de los datos. Aquí tenemos fibra de 300 Mbps, aunque eso no significa, ni de lejos, que un servidor remoto pueda enviar un archivo de 300 MB en ocho segundos. Hay que tener en cuenta la sobrecarga del protocolo TCP/IP. Normalmente los test de velocidad se hacen descargado un archivo, pero la velocidad de transmisión en la red local se mira en otro sitio -no sé cual ahora mismo- puede que en la tarjeta de red, el router ...


----------

